# Update! New pics! *pic heavy*



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Haven't been on for awhile but realize how different my tank looks from when I started! Lets have a look!  

Cycling my newly set up tank! 










Within a few weeks I slowly added fish! 









and now, as of today! 


















A few pics of how everyone is doing!


















































Thats about it! :fun:


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking good! All of your fish look so happy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

tank is looking really good. Plants seem to be growing well and fish happy. Good job. Question...what was the bottle for in the first pic?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

BV77 said:


> tank is looking really good. Plants seem to be growing well and fish happy. Good job. Question...what was the bottle for in the first pic?


I'm guessing that might be the co2?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that bottle was fresh imported spring water in case the fish got thirsty.... but then she switched completely over to the springwater so she wouldn't have to worry about them drinking it all and running out...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome looking tank!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

lohachata said:


> that bottle was fresh imported spring water in case the fish got thirsty.... but then she switched completely over to the springwater so she wouldn't have to worry about them drinking it all and running out...




Hahahha, so clever! lol.

Crazyfish lady is right, i didn't have enough for a Co2 bell!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice Pics. I really like the wood and plant mix.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Wonderful job! Everyone looks so happy and healthy


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Tank looks great!


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice, what camera do you have?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That looks awesome, keep on the good work!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

-Chris- said:


> Nice, what camera do you have?



The first two pics were taken with my older camera. I cant remember what kind it was though. I upgraded though!  


Now I am using a Canon Powershot SX10 IS.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks real nice. Great mix of tank scaping. Happy fish in your tank.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks smark!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

your tank and fish look great


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

That is one fantastic looking tank, do you get much bullying with gouramis?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope! They are pretty chill! I can hand feed the male!


----------

